# BIN AND TINT



## FASTCAR (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a few questions for the experts

Just how much better is a Q2 then a P4? At 1A 
Also I can not find a chart of tints.How does WC varry from WG?


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 7, 2007)

pic taken from another thread:



here are the relative lumens @ 350mA 
P3 73.9-80.6
P4 80.6-87.4
Q2 87.4-93.9
Q3 93.9-100.4
Q4 100.4-107.0
Q5 107.0-113.6

at 1A it shouldn't be too much of a difference either since they are very close. 
remember the luxeon bins had about a 20lumen gap inbetween them and they were barely noticable.


Luxeon
T-bin 67.2 87.4 
U-bin 87.4 113.6 


here is a link to a review of the fenix LOD-CE Q2 and in it they compare relative brightness to their earlier review of the LOD-CE P4 and in this case the P4 version was just slightly brighter.
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h...rch?q=millermods+cree+arc&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G
i am no expert here, but changing from a P4 to a Q2 would only make sense if you wanted a different tint.

EDIT: the review is in another language but if you scroll down you can see the numbers LOD-CE P4 being(787,742) and Q2 being (760,943)


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 7, 2007)

From P4 to Q2 is not at all night and day like some rave.
Not sure the eye can even see this.

P4 to Q5 is a decent jump though.


As far as Wc and WG..are they also so close the eye can not tell the difference?
Or is 1 quite blue and the other quite purple? ( example)
What does the C and G denote..color wise?


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah P4 to Q5 seems to be a good bump in output and i really like the warm tint from the Q5's i've seen in some of the great beamshots posted here.


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 7, 2007)

I assume "warm" means more yellow then white?


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 7, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> As far as Wc and WG..are they also so close the eye can not tell the difference?
> Or is 1 quite blue and the other quite purple? ( example)
> What does the C and G denote..color wise?


I believe WC is blue and WG is green. The C and G just happen to be what letter what used for that tint - see above chart. I also believe they are noticeably tinted, but I don't know how subtle that tint is. If I was someone with a weak preference for tint over lumens would I drive myself slowly crazy if I had a WG bin?


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 7, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I assume "warm" means more yellow then white?



yeah, i use "warm" meaning more vanilla or yellow as opposed to "cool" meaning more blue.


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 8, 2007)

Gotya, thanks


----------

